# Άκου! (ασύστολη και ανερυθρίαστη προώθηση προϊόντος)



## dharvatis (Apr 15, 2013)

Όσοι θέλετε και μπορείτε, σας συνιστώ να πάρετε το *Άκου!*, παιχνίδι με κάρτες με στίχους του Μαγιακόφσκι και εικονογράφηση από τον πολύ καλό καλλιτέχνη, επιστήμονα και φίλο μου Λευτέρη Παπαθανάση. Περάστε από τη σελίδα του παιχνιδιού στο Facebook να πάρετε μια γεύση, και έχετε το νου σας την επόμενη φορά που θα περάσετε από βιβλιοπωλείο ή ψωνίστε το ιντερνετικά από τις Βορειοδυτικές Εκδόσεις (σε μερικές ημέρες).


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 18, 2013)

Το βιβλίο/παιχνίδι κυκλοφόρησε και μπορείτε να το παραγγείλετε από τον εκδότη ή να το κατεβάσετε δωρεάν σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Προς το παρόν, το χάρηκα στην οθόνη μου. Αν ήξερα τα ποιήματα κιόλας...


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 19, 2013)

Ναι, είναι ένα καλό κίνητρο να ασχοληθεί κανείς με τον Μαγιακόφσκι


----------

